# Brand new



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello
I am waiting  to start my first IVF cycle.  I go for my baseline scan on 5th January 2008 and then start injections.  Aiming for egg collection on 16th January.  I am quiet overwhelmed with it all.  I am scared of not giving this my best shot because I am stressed and scared.  I am worried about having to work when all I want to do is focus all my energies on this chance.
I would like to hear from anyone x


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Penguin73

We are starting d/r on Xmas Eve so that means our stimming injections are due to start on 9th January with the first scan being 16th January. So I won't be very far behind you.

I am also feeling a little over whelmed but VERY excited at the same time.

Hopefully we can stay in touch and compare notes     as we go through.

Which clinic are you using and do you know which medicines you are going to be taking. It is always nice to have someone going through the same stuff as you.

Take care and speak soon

Jules


----------



## Ihavegotadog (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello Penguin

I'm new as well and think it's fantastic that you are starting a new year with something so huge.  I totally appreciate what a scarey time this is - we haven't even got as far as you and I'm scared already!!

But one thing I've seen already is that you want support and you'll get it here - MARVELLOUS

Lots of hugs and positive thoughts for January



Sarah


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Penguin

Just wanted to say welcome to FF and wish you all the luck in the world for your 1st cycle  .  I remember feeling very scared and apprehensive about what was to come and almost disbelieving that we were having TX at all, but its really not so bad hun once you get your head round it all  .

Hopefully you will get your BFP and be 1st time lucky but if not, stay strong and focused and you will get there in the end    xxx  

Good luck sweetheart and if you want to know anything, more than happy to help xxx

With lots of love,

Liss xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

wow!  Thank you so much for all the kind messages.  It is nice to be able to talk to people who understand.  My parents live in Spain and my sister is in Australia so I am finding all this quite hard.  My DP is brilliant but at this early stage he is not seeming to be as concerned as I am.  And I am glad of that really.  I need him to be the strong one!
I have to have two injections a day into my thigh starting 5th Jan.
One is a syringe and the other is a pen.  I cannot remember what they are actually called.  Hang on let me see if I can find the bit of paper.
The pen is Gonal-F and the the other is Seprecur?
Then before  EC I have Pregnyl?
Can anyone tell me anything about any of those?


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hiya

I'm not sure which drugs we are on other than the dose is 300 and I have to mix 4 vials of powder into the saline before injecting it. Also I inject into my tummy.

Are you on anything at the moment for the down regging stage.

I think every clinic seems to be slightly different in their use of medicines.

My DH is going to be away in China over ec and et, luckily we are using donor sperm so wasn't an issue        so I think he is leaving it very much to me to sort out     as usual   . I don't think the men handle all these hormones very well, if ya know what I mean.

It would be great to help each other through this and to stay in touch to see how we are both getting on.

I am waiting for my drugs to be delivered and it is soooo exciting it's like waiting for Christmas. (Oh yea we are nearly their as well   )

Well got to go cook tea for the old man now before he nags me   

Catch you all later.

Jules


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi again Jennie

We were living in Australia whilst we did our TX so I can relate to how you're feeling.  Its hard without the support of those you love the most and with whom you can let down your guard xxx  My DH was just the same and didn't really get involved until EC...I think its just their way   

I didn't use those drugs but I know lots of ladies who have and got good results.  I used Lucrin injections to down regulate my hormones (ie strip the system right down so its most receptive to the stimulating drugs) and then Puregon for follicle stimulation which came in a pen like injection.  From experience, if you pinch the flesh you're injecting in, it doesn't hurt as much and I found I ended up with less bruising that way.  Ice cubes on the injection site can help if you get really sore xxx At the end of the day, they all do the same thing but sometimes it can be a matter of which ones work for you.  The Pregnyl is what's called your 'trigger' injection whereby the drugs make your follicles 'release' the eggs inside them ready for egg collection and your clinic will tell you when to do this.  I do remember this needle being slightly larger than the others but by then you will be such an old pro you won't care and in a strange way, you will feel quite excited at that point!

Don't hesitate to ask anything else  

Love, Liss xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Jules and Liss
Thank you for such lovely comments
I am so glad I found this website
I am currently taking the contraceptive pill.  I started a week ago and have to carry on until New Years Day.
2009 is going to be one hell of a year, one way or another x x x
Please keep in touch and I will do the same x  
love Jennie x


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello Jennie  Welcome to FF 

You've found a great site for support and friendship and as you've found our members are always keen to help out a newbie .

I'm going to post you a few links to help you navigate your way around the site. Don't feel restricted to these boards. Feel free to pop into any board you can contribute to and post.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

Whilst you're here don't forget to kick back, relax and check out our fun forum where you can join in with general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area: 

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

If you need any help please feel free to ask me or any member. Someone should be able to point you in the right direction.  

Wishing you every luck in your journey.   
Suzy


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you for all those links, I will look forward to exploring those.  I am off work at the moment as I am quite poorly with a bad cold / flu type bug at the moment.  Do people postpone cycles if they have been ill in the run up to the start?  I hadn't really thought about the impact it might have that I have been ill.
Also, my DP and I are actually having ICSI.  I didn't say that when I first joined the group.
I have been so ill I have not thought much about the cycle over the last few days, now I am worried that it will get postponed.  Do you think I should talk to my clinic?
Thanks x


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Jennie

Sorry to hear that you are poorly, I am sending you lots of     that you get better quickly.

I am also poss going to have ICSI (I think they are still deciding    )

If you are worried about your illness then poss give the clinic a quick call. I think it depends how you feel in yourself and whether you are on the mend.

I personally would try and go ahead but it is a decision only you can make.

Sending you     that you will get better soon.

Hello to everyone else    

Take it easy

Jules


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you.
Yes I definitely want to go ahead.  Have  been a bit out of it for the last two days but I think I am over the worst.  I will just be super healthy for the next two weeks - easier said than done over the festive season, but it will be worth it.
Thanks for the kind words and advice x


----------



## Miggins (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi, I had a cold/flu the week before egg collection. I couldn't believe my bad luck after all those weeks of injections. However, my clinic recommended taking a mega high dose of vit c and taking reg paracetamol to prevent a high temp. Important for your man aswell as a high temp can affect his sperm. My egg collection wasn't delayed. Good luck.

R x


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome.

Wishing you lots of luck with your upcoming cycle... sorry to hear you're not well.        

Love
Lou
xxxx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello
Thank you for all the helpful comments.
I am going to buy some vitamin c and stock up on orange juice and oranges
I am trying so hard to be healthy but it is as though just as I need my body to be at it's best it is becoming susceptible to everything.
Being a teacher is difficult as there is always an illness of some kind going round.
It is the holidays now though so will use the time wisely to recharge the batteries and try and get fit and healthy 
Best wishes to all x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

My clinic want me to have a rubella immunity test and a chalmydia swab before starting my cycle.  I am going to try and get them done on Monday.  Does anyone know how long it takes for the results to come back?  I am worried I have left it too late!


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi  

I am new too and on down reg drugs at moment, first scan on the 30th and egg collection due on the 14th jan!!

I'm very stressed with other things and worry I'll not give it my best shot. I'm off work now for xmas so must try like you to relax and have "me" time!! easier said I know!

Take care   

Amy K


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello Amy
Hope all is going well
Keep in touch
I got engaged today!
I am a very smiley Jennie today!


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Jennie 

Congratulations, how exciting for you!! An early Christmas present!!  

Hope you are feeling well, I have had head aches for the past week, must be the drugs they are also making me very tired. 
Next injection due soon my husband will be calling me as I'm not too keen!!  Have to shut my eyes, but less than a month to go!!

Take care and enjoy the rest of the day.

Amy K


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Jennie - congratulations on your engagement!    How lovely - I got engaged on Christmas day 6 years ago.

I know what you mean about not wanting to be stressed etc - I was put on redundancy notice just weeks before starting tx   and then started a new job (which was very stressful especially as I really didn't want to leave my old place) whilst starting tx! I worried that all this would have an effect and then to top it all I too got the nasty flu bug that's going round the day before going in for EC   (despite the fact that I never get ill - only ever had 1 day off work sick in last 3 years!) - I think stress of tx and new job had something to do with it but we had been waiting so long we decided to go ahead anyway and I am pleased to say that whilst my OTD is tomorrow I did a sneaky test today   and got a BFP - so hang in there and try not to worry too much. Will be sending you lots of    and keeping fingers crossed for you  .

DeeDee


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Jennie (Penguin) said:


> My clinic want me to have a rubella immunity test and a chalmydia swab before starting my cycle. I am going to try and get them done on Monday. Does anyone know how long it takes for the results to come back? I am worried I have left it too late!


They are both pretty straightforward tests so I can't imagine they'll take more than a week or a bit at most. Your GP could always mark them urgent to make sure. The only issue might be the timing because you might find over Chirstmas things tend to get prioritised and, as it's not a priority case then you might not get it done. 
The only other thought is that, if they don't come back, if you are down regulating, maybe your clinic can just let you down reg a couple more days until the results do come back.

Hope that helps.

C~x


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

WOW !!!!

I don't log on for a couple of days and look what happens   

First off huge congrats to Jennie on the engagement, this is obviously the start of good things to come      and hope that has made you feel much better  

and Dee Dee congratulations on the   . It just goes to show that if it is meant to be it will happen.

and Amy K "hello" and sending you lots of      &    for your tx. Take care of yourself and keep drinking that water. I wil be joining you soon on the d/r so I will be looking for some hints and tips   

and big    to all I have missed 

Jules


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you for all the congratulations.  I had the swab today and final blood test on Christmas Eve so feeling better.
Congrats Dee Dee on the BFP! That is wonderful news.
I can't wait to get started now x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello
Today I had my baseline scan.  The uterus lining was nice and thin and all was quiet in the ovaries, so we came home laden with drugs and after work we did the first injection.  I cried but it was actually not so bad.  The build up was worse than the actual thing.
DF was brilliant and looked after me very well.  The journey has begun.  I feel impatient now, I just want to get on with it.
Two injections tomorrow, I may feel different after that!


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Jennie

WOW congrats you are well on your way now.... I should start my injections on Friday if all goes well so I am not long behind you.

How are you feeling? have you been d/r with nasal spray 

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all doing fine

Jules


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello again everyone
Have done 2 injections today - buserelin and gonal-f - I think that is right.  One is  a syringe and the other is a pen.
I was not any braver today I am afraid, I still cried.
Can't believe it is only day two!
Feel like I should be doing something to make it work - what could or should I be doing?


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you think it is okay to read pregnancy and baby books during cycle or is that tempting fate, setting myself up for heartache etc ...
I really want to do some reading but DF is not at all sure it is a good idea
Any thoughts?
Thanks x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello
Today is Day 4 and I am now able to do injections without tears
I am having some discomfort, I guess from where the follies are growing, I hope so
How are others getting on?


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Jennie

I'm on day 6 of stimmer injection, i've had aches like AF pains for the last 3 days clinic said this was ok.
Have second scan tomorrow at 8.20!!

I'm using those disposable  heat pads for AF pains to keep tummy area warm. seem to be working

Take care

Amy


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Peops

I start stimming tomorrow so I am a little apprehensive about mixing and needles    I guess the first one is the hardest.

I have had a bad headache for most of today so am hoping that will go away by tomorrow.

Good Luck everyone and lots of     &     

Jules


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Amy
Hope all goges well with the scan.  I have mine on Monday, it seems such a long time away.
None of this is really feeling real to me at the moment.
Keep thinking when I start IVF and then realise that we already have ...
Please keep in touch
Jennie x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Jules

Thinking of you and injections.  Day 3 was my first day without tears but I am scared of neeedles the actual injection does not hurt at all.
Thinking of you x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone
I had a scan today after 7 days of stimming.  We have about 18 follies.  The lead follicles are about 19mm but some are much smaller.  Uterus lining is 12mm.  Have to carry on with injections til Wednesday and then go back to find out more.
I hope this is good.  Do you think it is okay for a first ICSI cycle?


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Jennie

It sounds fine to me, but I have only had IUI before.

They used to say that any follie between 18 and 20something can't quite remember is mature. and 18 follies sounds really good.

Keeping my fingers crossed for your next scan

Jules


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Jennie

3rd scan today and had blood test, I have OHSS so will not be able to, if we have any, have the embryos put back in on Friday as my body will not except them   Had lots of folicies that haven't shown up on scan.

A put back but got to focus on egg collection on wednesday.

Not feeling great very tired and I think nerves have some impact too.

Hope you are doing ok and taking care 

Amy xx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Amy 
Thinking of you at EC

I had a second scan today and was told that I have about 20 follicles and should be looking at getting about 14 eggs on Friday
Not looking forward to the Pregnyl injection tonight, waiting to know what time to do it
Have been told I may develop mild OHSS
Just waiting now

Hope all is okay Amy
Hello to everyone else and thank you for all your wishes x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Thinking of everyone and hope their cycles are going okay

I had my EC this morning and they got 20 eggs

Now I am just waiting until tomorrow to hear what has happened to them

All being well ET will be Monday 

Not sure what to think or feel or do now

Just wait x


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Jennie

20 eggs!  That's great - I only managed 5 (as went in with only 5 mature follies) but thankfully got 3 fertilise.  Waiting for the call was horrible with so few eggs anyway. 

Hoping you get a good number - but more importantly some good quality! ET's fine - just like having a smear - but with stirrups! 

DeeDee x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Have just spoken to the clinic
Only 7 of our eggs have fetilised and that was with ICSI!
What makes eggs  not fertilise?
Does anyone know?


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi 

Sorry its been a week.

Had to stay in hospital for 4 days to be monitored for OHSS.  fluid input and output.

I had 32 eggs!! no wonder I wasn't well, and 8 fertilized amazing, hasn't sunk in with DH as been worried over me. only started being with it today.

All had to be frozen till I am better, lots of rest and sleep.

Graet news Jennie  

Take care Dee Dee 

Amy K


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Amy well done on your 8 eggs, hope that you are well enough to proceed soon

I am now on  Day 2 of the dreaded two week wait
I am panicking at every twinge, pain and movement

I don't like standing up, going to the loo or eating anything that might be anywhere near going off

I am obsessed with reading about other people's 2ww experiences 

This is going to be a very long two weeks

I have two embies inside, a grade 1/2 and a grade 2

I am hoping against hope that they stick  in there, I want them too so much x


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Jennie - hopefully both will stick around  

Hope you're feeling better soon Amy - and can carry on with tx 

DeeDee x


----------



## kiwi24 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi everyone i'm really new. been trying for 3 years and am only 24 dh is 33. exhausted all tests all coming back saying unexplained. we have our first consultation next thursday with Dr Brook at nuffield hospital at woking. We are hopefully going to be accepted onto the egg sharing scheme so that we will have to pay very little as well as give someone the chance of raising there own baby. at the moment i feel rather over whelmed and confused basically cause its all so strange, never even thought i'd be thinking of doing ivf! i have a daughter from previous relationship when i was very young. 
i was hoping that someone might be able to help me out with a few things. like what is the criteria of being accepted onto the egg sharing scheme? my concern is that i had chlymadia- i was young and very ashamed of it   will they allow me on.  how long does it all take? Dr brook says that we could be done and dusted by April thats wit egg sharing. any information would be so helpful. i have called the clinic today for info and they were really helpful but i seem to always have another question!!


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry to bring bad news but I just needed to share 
I tested today, 14 days past EC, 11 days past ET
A total BFN
I didn't think I would be sad but I am so sad
I just want to get started again straight away
How soon can I start again?
??


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Jennie

So sorry to hear your news 
Sending you a big hug  

I am going to wait for my next AF and if its normal may start FET want my body to be back to normal to give the best chance. Clinic advised this. 

Take Care

Amy xx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

sorry to hear your news  

sending you loads of   

suzy


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Jennie 

Sorry to hear your news  

Big   

DeeDee x


----------

